# 2-D Grafik um eine Kugel spannen ?



## Kopfballstar (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

geht das irgendwie. Habe eine 2-D Grafik von einer Landkarte und möchte das ich diese wie um eine Kugel spannen kann, so das es halt wie eine Weltkugel aussieht. Muß nicht perfekt sein, benötige nur eine Möglichkeit in diese Richtung.

greetz


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (4. Juni 2004)

Du kannst es mit dem "Verflüssigen" Filter probieren oder auch per
Verzerrungsfilter "Distortion" oder "Wölben" :-]


----------



## ShadowMan (4. Juni 2004)

Du sparst dir jedoch sehr viel gefummel und Arbeit indem du dir ne Testversion von Cinema runterlädst  (http://www.maxon.de) und dort eine Kugel erzeugst und das Material einfach drauf legst. Tutorial zu ner Weltkugel gibts ebenfalls auf der Seite 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Kopfballstar (4. Juni 2004)

Ok, danke


----------



## killkrog (4. Juni 2004)

Ausserdem denke ich, dass hier einige Leute bereit wären, dir ne Weltkugel zu rendern, wenn du ihnen die Maße sagst. Ist ja net so die Arbeit...


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. Juni 2004)

In Illustrator CS gibt es für solche Fälle ein nettes neues Tool. Mir fällt jetzt leider nur der Englische Name aus dem Changelog ein: 
"Extrude & Bevel"


----------

